# Got A New Super Duty



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

We traded in our 2010 F-150 Super Crew for a 2015 F-350 diesel yesterday. I'm not posting this to gloat, rather to update a thread I kinda hijacked a few months ago.

We were having some major problems with sway in the Illinois winds and with the advise of other Outbackers with the same experience on this topic, we decided to take the plunge. The trailer is all buttoned up and covered for the winter otherwise I would be dragging it around right now. I am anxious to see how it handles next year though. There is a 4" difference in the height of the receiver between the two trucks so I'll have to lower the head of my WD hitch. I'll probably have to take it to Camping World though because the guys who put this thing together really made those bolts tight. I can't get them to budge with a 1 1/8" wrench and all my weight.

I found the link to an article referring to trailer length and TV wheel base that could be highlighted. It's pinned in a thread in this section under 'RV Towing Tips'. I'm beginning to believe that the 323BH has just about reached the extreme of TT length design. Anything longer really should be a Fifth Wheel design in my opinion. But you know what they say about opinions.... and belly buttons.

Thanks again to everyone who had the same experiences we were having and chimed in. I'll post an update after I get the trailer out of hibernation.

-Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

New trucks are awesome...new Super Duty Diesel trucks are supercalifragilisticexpialidocious









(yes... I had to look up how to spell that)


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet! I'll be taking the same plunge in coming months.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have been using our Super Duty to pull our 312BH all through Illinois as well as several long trips to Florida, New York and South Dakota without any issues. I'm sure your towing experience will be much more enjoyable with a super capable tow vehicle.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

My towing difference between a half ton and 3/4 ton was dramatic. You won't regret your decision a bit! Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## Sparky14 (Sep 30, 2014)

Replaced my 2013F150 last week with a 2015 F250 diesel. The difference between the two while pulling our 312BH is like night and day. We have already had it on a trip.


----------

